# i had a sudden realization



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Si description on socionics is a bit disturbing. anyone who's about relax and chill out (let's say 99% of world population) are Si users. Please explain how you those who claim to have this function in a vulnerable position or in a role position manage to live a normal life. 
By Socionics my mom who's the most likely ESFX ever would turn out to be a LIE or EIE looool no braw.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

MeTheParrot said:


> Si description on socionics is a bit disturbing. anyone who's about relax and chill out (let's say 99% of world population) are Si users.


Where did that statistic come from? :uncomfortableness:


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

You know, everyone uses all the elements, right?


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

It suffers from a lot of sloppy psychology/science/philosophy. All Si users are utilitarians it seems. People largely want to maximize pleasure and avoid pain. They just have different ways of doing it. A drug addict, a fitness freak, religious person, etc. are all chasing a similar high.


----------

